# Votec Aufkleber



## Abt Hugo (31. Mai 2002)

Tolle Aufkleber der legendären deutschen Bike-Edelschmiede. Unverzichtbar für echte Votec-Fans! Ebay übernehme natürlich ich. Beachtet auch meine anderen Auktionen und spart Porto. Viel Spaß beim bieten.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1833123063


----------



## MasterChris (17. Mai 2008)

gibts die aufkleber noch oder schon verkauft?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el martn (19. Mai 2008)

lange gesucht?


----------



## MasterChris (19. Mai 2008)

... ein kumpel sucht für seine freundin votec aufkleber ... 
über google bin ich hier gelandet.... bei ebay wurde ich NOCH nicht fündig


----------



## Flowmeier (19. Mai 2008)

Ich habe auch noch diverse Votec Aukleber in der Schublade. Ich muß mal nachsehen welche Farben es sind, aber silber und gelb ist auf jeden Fall dabei und die oben gezeigten Aufkleber mit dem Dreizack und Schriftzug habe ich auch noch.

Hat Jemand Interesse?


----------



## MasterChris (20. Mai 2008)

ja, auf alle fälle .... alles was du hast .... 
die freundin meines kumpels würde sich freuen
immer her damit

http://fotos-alt.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/384478/ppuser/81422
das ist ihr radl.... deswegen will sie auch unbedingt aufkleber aufs auto haben


----------



## Flowmeier (20. Mai 2008)

Ich schau morgen nach, was ich noch habe. Melde mich dann.


----------



## MasterChris (20. Mai 2008)

das wäre echt super von dir .... schon mal tausend dank  
und wie gesagt, ich nehme alle wo du hast


----------



## Flowmeier (21. Mai 2008)

Was ich noch an Votec Aufklebern habe:

4x Votec mit Dreizack (wie oben gezeigt). Da sind jeweils zwei größere und zwei kleinere Aufkleber in schwarz und silber auf einem Bogen 13x22cm
Diese Aufkleber sind aber nichts für den Rahmen

Rahmenaufkleber unterpulver fähig:

3x VOTEC: silber knapp 30cm lang

1x VOTEC: gelb knapp 24cm lang

6x VOTEC: silber knapp 10cm lang

Was kannst Du davon gebrauchen?


----------



## MasterChris (21. Mai 2008)

ähh... die aufkleber sollen nich auf den rahmen 
sind fürs auto gedacht  

von dem her würde ich alle nehmen   wenn der preis stimmt


----------

